# Metal Tap and Die for wooden threads



## SSAyotte (Feb 6, 2009)

I have been looking at some of the tap and die sets for wooden threads. There are German made that are approaching $1000 depending on the size.

Has anybody tried using a tap and die set for black metal pipes? They come in various sizes and I am not sure why they would not work and they are ALOT cheaper then the ones designed to be used on wood.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Beall tool makes wood taps in several sizes and a jig for cutting threads on dowels using a router. There are several companies that sell wood tread boxes (die) and tap sets. Most of those look like they are made by the same company and sold under different brand names. There are several of them listed on Amazon.

I have never tried a pipe thread cutters but I have used just regular metal taps to cut threads for machine screws.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

is there a certain size you are looking for?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It's wood.. you can use the cheapest tap/die set you can find and they will work just fine.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> It s wood.. you can use the cheapest tap/die set you can find and they will work just fine.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


thats why i am asking what size he is looking for. i use the Irwins from the big box store. they work awesome on wood for $990 less than the German ones the Op is looking at, but they only go so big.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Depends on the size of threads. For large wood thereads its hard to beat the *Beall* wood threader *Lazyly* referred to above.

For smaller threads in wood i can recommend the taps designed in collusion with the *Wood Whisperer*... he no longer sells them but I believe they are available form Eagle America... ok, I don't believe, I *know*!

Don't believe the hype that you can use cheap metal taps… ok, believe it as you *can use them* and they'll basically work. The taps I refer to were made for wood and have much, repeat much, and if you didn't hear that, much better tolerances… FAIW, I did a review of them here… actually there → HERE...! Actually it wasn't a review but a blog on *"metal threads in wood"*... featuring *The Wood Whisperer*'s taps.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Generally one wants fewer thread per inch for wooden screws than for metal.
The wood movement with humidity requires larger slack between screw and nut. Further than stress resistance, that is also a reason to have less thread per inch in wood.

Tube threading is intended to lock.

I have a cheap tap and die set (China?) It works more or less (I only have made a first test). The quality of the wood used is of course very important. (tight straight grain) Soaking the wood in linseed oil would probably have given better results.

If i were doing lots of nuts and screws with the intent to sell them I would buy the professional German set.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Deleted …. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Woodnmetal (Jul 24, 2021)

I have to agree with Brad, 
Any tap and die set will work with wood, be it hard wood or soft wood.
No need to spend 1k on a tap and die set IMO.
I wouldn't soak the piece in oil as someone suggested, just tap it dry while blowing a bit of air around the tap to keep the heat down in harder wood.
Myself, have my preferences with taps. I buy either Guring yellow, blue ring work well or OSG hy-pro taps in wood, steel, plastics. 
I find a spiral tap or roll form tap is perfect for diamters of 16mm or 5/8 in blind holes.
Here are the different styles I use. 
The picture will probably come in either sideways or upside down, but you will see the difference in taps.
Here ,


----------



## Woodnmetal (Jul 24, 2021)

For pipe taps (NPT) again, Any tap will work fine.
As someone mentioned above, you either need a depth check gauge for all NPT taps, or tap a hole in some scrap to get to the proper thread sealing depth .

Here is a picture of a 1/8 NPT tap if unsure. Maybe it will help.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I have never heard so much rubbish in a thread since my Sideways pictures postings. I opted to baulk with some of my remarks but find it irresistable to set the records straigt…

I will make the caveat that I am looking at strength in wood threads and not just the ability to metal tap in wood. If that's all you're after (ability), I apologise and please ignore my rant.

Can I talk with authority of taps in metal…. NO.

Do I tap wood… Extensively.

Do I experiment in threads in wood… YES.

Do you need to spend $999 to tap in wood… NO.

Can you tap in wood… YES.

Are metal taps the best for wood… NO, NO, NO, NO!

Is there a better way to tap wood… YES.

OP, IF you want to tap in wood use any tap, but if you want strength, please read my thread about wood threads... it craps on but it is spoken from the heart and not from my arse. I've done the yards and am comparing chalk with chalk. I promissed to make a review about the *Beall Threader* but the way people here listen to other than *cheap advice*, why should I bother.

Other than being a bad example for kids, my net worth to society may just be in threads in wood.

*PS.* You can even "thread in MDF"... with semi-strength! But that's for the skeptics to refute.


----------



## Sycamoray (Jun 24, 2020)

Maybe I'm missing something, but it seems this thread is rooted in incomplete info. We don't know what Mr Ayotte intends to do with threaded wood.

Because he tagged "vise equipment" I'm guessing he hopes to make a wooden screw vise without throwing lots of money at thread cutting equipment which won't get used v often. I would say don't bother with tap & die for metal. The pitch is too slow for the action I want in a woodworking vise. If I wanted a one-off screw for a vise, I'd just buy it. I'll never use a tap & die often enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## SSAyotte (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you Sycamoray. Yes, I am thinking of making what I have seen called a Milkman's workbench or in a recent newsletter from Lee Valley as a Portable Workbench. They go in to great length talking about making a threaded rod using the Beale device. I have also seen a video of the German made tap and die equipment but almost choked when I saw the price. After 30 years of woodworking this would be the first time I would cut threads on a hardwood dowel and do not need a gold plated tool, that I will never use again, to do that. I am guessing the threaded rod for both designs is about 1 inch. I was looking for some thing practical and hence why I asked about a tap and die set for black iron pipe. It would probably never get used again.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Roy Underhill has an episode of the Woodwright's Shop where he covers making your own. I haven't seen it but I read one of his books and it had a section on it.


----------



## Woodnmetal (Jul 24, 2021)

> I have never heard so much rubbish in a thread since my "Sideways pictures"
> 
> Well… I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers here if this statement is directed at me.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Thank you Sycamoray. Yes, I am thinking of making what I have seen called a Milkman s workbench or in a recent newsletter from Lee Valley as a Portable Workbench. They go in to great length talking about making a threaded rod using the Beale device. I have also seen a video of the German made tap and die equipment but almost choked when I saw the price. After 30 years of woodworking this would be the first time I would cut threads on a hardwood dowel and do not need a gold plated tool, that I will never use again, to do that. I am guessing the threaded rod for both designs is about 1 inch. I was looking for some thing practical and hence why I asked about a tap and die set for black iron pipe. It would probably never get used again.
> 
> - SSAyotte


LOL, i started a thread the other day about that same article. i am leaning towards the Beall threader, but also looking at the companies and Etsy shops that sell wooden screws


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I my younger days I had a gf of which legend had her anatomy being reported to be sideways.
So in my youthful days of adventures and attempting to discover what made girls such an attraction, and to also attempt to discover if this urban legend was actually correct I tried to tap her too, however unsuccessfully I might add. So there is my sideways and tapping experience passed on.

later on I got older and owned a zephyr and I used to entertain my mates by getting it sideways whenever I had the chance. I was also an expert on wheelies too!... of which I could achieve by putting it on full lock and dropping the clutch, the car eventually cried enough when I snapped a center bolt in the rear springs, allowing the rear axle to shift back some considerable amount one one side, of which resulted in me crab walking it back home for repairs


----------



## Wood’nLeather (Jul 31, 2021)

Just throwing in my two cents worth. In no way an expert, but lots of experiences with wood. I have a bad habit of "trying to make it myself". As SSAyotte says, I have found I buy a tool for a specific job, then never again use it. Such experiences have taught me that there are times it just makes more sense to buy the piece. Save time, money, and frustration.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

SSAyotte,

You might like this serie of videos:




jump to 2'30" on the first video.

for the explanations see also:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/CartersWhittling/blog/26662 
the videos are here: https://www.youtube.com/c/CartersWhittling/videos

you might be interested of the experiences of this guy:
http://tinyshopww.blogspot.com/2021/05/making-wooden-screw-and-nut-part-1.html 
basically he has carved a screw.

this is also interesting if you have made a screw as above:
https://www.mortiseandtenonmag.com/blogs/blog/how-to-make-yourself-nuts?_pos=1&_sid=5d1726f6e&_ss=r 
(Not as strange as it seems, at the time of Roubo they would cast a nut around a wooden screw [protected by a fine layer of "terre à four"] with a mix of lead and antimony).

Now if you have plenty of money or no time: 
https://www.lakeerietoolworks.com/collections/wooden-vise-screw-kits


----------

